# 1997 528i Spoiler thoughts



## soravok (Aug 24, 2003)

I have a white 1997 528i(e39 I'm guessing?), I want to put a spoiler on the back nothing with too much clearence, can anyone recommend a site or a brand that I can look at with either brake light or no brake light. I don't want too high just enough clearence to be noticable. Any input would be appreciated 

-Aaron


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

*.*

OEM M5 lip spolier looks best


----------



## soravok (Aug 24, 2003)

Yea I saw that it looks pretty cool, they're fairly expensive though aren't they ($1,000+) is what I think I saw it for. But that's the bumper as well too. Any other suggestions??


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

soravok said:


> Yea I saw that it looks pretty cool, they're fairly expensive though aren't they ($1,000+) is what I think I saw it for. But that's the bumper as well too. Any other suggestions??


No way- the tiny lip spoiler is what he's talking about- Sticks on the trunk- It's under $150- maybe even $100.

Now, if you're talking BUMPERS... yeah- the M5 bumper skin is more but not much more- It's been done for less, but figure about $500 after paint et all.

edit:

Right. Just re-read your second post. Still the lip spoiler's cheap.


----------



## soravok (Aug 24, 2003)

Could you possibly provide me with a website that has it? Also what can you recommend for a rear wing style spoiler?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

soravok said:


> Could you possibly provide me with a website that has it? Also what can you recommend for a rear wing style spoiler?


You can try bavauto.com- they may have it. The cheapest place is likely Pacific BMW or Crevier BMW- both in California. Louie @ Pacific and Chris Chrinion @ Crevier.

Tyrone has a wing type spoiler, and I think it's AC Schnitzer- I could be wrong. He may be interested in selling it. Like the M5 ones that come primered, you would need to get his painted- it's blue.


----------



## soravok (Aug 24, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> You can try bavauto.com- they may have it. The cheapest place is likely Pacific BMW or Crevier BMW- both in California. Louie @ Pacific and Chris Chrinion @ Crevier.
> 
> Tyrone has a wing type spoiler, and I think it's AC Schnitzer- I could be wrong. He may be interested in selling it. Like the M5 ones that come primered, you would need to get his painted- it's blue.


Yea bavauto.com came up in one of my recent googles, looks promising is there anyplace i can find the front m5 spoiler or is that a costly output of money?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

soravok said:


> Yea bavauto.com came up in one of my recent googles, looks promising is there anyplace i can find the front m5 spoiler or is that a costly output of money?


It'll run about $900 with the fog lights. It is a complete replacement for the front bumper. There is a BMW front spolier that slides over the stock bumper. I am not a big fan of it and have no idea how much it is.


----------



## soravok (Aug 24, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> It'll run about $900 with the fog lights. It is a complete replacement for the front bumper. There is a BMW front spolier that slides over the stock bumper. I am not a big fan of it and have no idea how much it is.


Hmmm okay well I'll look over bavauto.com and see what I can come up with, just everything seems to pricey(I know some of that comes with it being a bmw but still.) Thanks propeller!


----------



## soravok (Aug 24, 2003)

Well I've done a lot of looking around and there are not a whole lot of companies that produce body modifications for 5 series cars. Maybe I should call around locally


----------



## silv3rbimm3r (Sep 19, 2003)

bavauto...

bimmertoys.com

racingdynamics.com

hamman-motorsports.com


and theres one other place...dammit i cant remember the name...ill get back to you on it
 :bawling: :dunno:


----------

